# Feenix Aria Studio-Grade Gaming Headphones



## Endcode

They might be gaming headphones, but they do really look beautiful. They also claim to be "audiophile level sound quality." An interesting choice of words for a gaming company to use to describe a product.
 Just thought i'd bring this product up to your guys (and girls) attention.
 official website:
 http://www.feenixcollection.com/aria.html


----------



## Endcode

Forgot to mention these use real wood cups too


----------



## KingStyles

I just saw these on game informer and thought I would come and see if anybody had any more info.


----------



## Endcode

kingstyles said:


> I just saw these on game informer and thought I would come and see if anybody had any more info.


 
 seems like it was just announced recently. Knowing how gaming headphones usually are, I'm hoping this will be a welcome departure from the norm. Maybe in the summer when I get a little bit more money I'll buy one of these bad boys.


----------



## Beocord

Finally! I've been especting these things to pop out from somewhere for a year or so. I've spent countles hours trying to find a place to buy these. Too see these introduced as a gaming headphone thing is a surprise though. These are Yoga CD-2500. Their flagship 25th Anniversary Headphone.  Same company that does oem for fischer audio and Brainwavz. Considering how great fa-003 / cd-880 sound these might be awesome. However for that price they better be. If the price comes down a bit I will definately get these at one point.


----------



## silentmoon

wating for the april to come with he560 ... below 1k$ , worth a try !


----------



## Beocord

Wish these could be purchased without the mic for a lower price. I hope these improve over fa-003's sound quality keeping the same amount of isolation. Structure of the headphone considered these are everything I've ever wanted. Full size closed wooden headphones with durable metal hinges and detachable cables. These are the first headphones to meet those criteria, no matter the price range. Still these better sound darn good to justify the price. Fa-003 good is not going to cut it... for 350$ these need to be comparable to ath w1000x.


----------



## cmarti

These look beautiful, they don't look like they are circumaural though.


----------



## Beocord

On feenix homepage it says: "100% memory foam and protein leather earcushions completely surround your ear and provide unrivaled comfort and breathability."
  
 Those earpad openings do look small though. Maybe the pads are bigger than they look in pictures...


----------



## Endcode

beocord said:


> On feenix homepage it says: "100% memory foam and protein leather earcushions completely surround your ear and provide unrivaled comfort and breathability."
> 
> Those earpad openings do look small though. Maybe the pads are bigger than they look in pictures...



The cups look more like the size of a dt770, assuming the picture is to scale


----------



## DefQon

Coz I jizzed in my pants.
  
 No seriously I did
  
 I love wood
  
 No doubt!
  
 This product has got me on the edge of my seat...
  
 Where do I order it?
  
 Must resist....temptation....resistance is futile..
  
 So how much are these?
  
 I don't think I need a MIC attachment though....
  
 Any impressions.....?
  
 Decisions...decisions.


----------



## Beocord

349$ and sold directly by feenix. Apparently they don't plan on selling them anywhere else. I've been looking for info but so far I have found nothing usefull. One guy had heard them at CES. http://www.gamingnexus.com/FullNews/CES-2014--Feenix-Collection-hands-on-impressions/Item31823.aspx        Not really profound impressions... I hope someone bites the bullet and we get some real impressions. It looks like improved version of DX1000. No more plasticky headband and non-detachable cables. Cable looks thick and similar to DX1000, not a thin rubber cable like on W1000X.
  
 I don't need the mic either. I'd rather get the original Yoga version if it were possible. It comes with a very nice case and spare earpads. Luxurious is understatement.


----------



## DefQon

The only reason I'd buy them is to rip whatever drivers are in them and put my own in them.


----------



## Eternal Schism

beocord said:


> *It looks like improved version of DX1000.* No more plasticky headband and non-detachable cables. Cable looks thick and similar to DX1000, not a thin rubber cable like on W1000X.


 
  
  
 Only in terms of headband durability and cable versatility. It'll be the best ever value in the closed headphone world if it improves on the DX1000 sound quality - heres hoping. At the very least it'd be fantastic if it can compete with the Mad Dog, Shure 1540 and W1000x etc. Looks good and if it sounds in line with that could be a winner.


----------



## Beocord

Yep. I'm not especting these to sound as good as dx1000. I'm just hoping it is improvement over fa-003 and comparable to other closed headphones in 300$ price range. I will propably buy these in a couple of months unless we get a bunch of negative reviews before that. This whole thing is kind of hilarious. All I wanted is a metal headband woody with detachable cables and my only option is built by some taiwanese manufacturer and sold by a noname gaming company or LCD XC for 5x the price of arias?  I don't know what designers at audio technica, jvc, fostex and denon were thinking but it definately wasn't me 
  
 I'm thinking design process for some of the most know wooden headphones went something like this..
  
 At JVC headquarters:

 Headphone designer: _"I was thinking that we should make durable headband for dx1000. Maybe lightweight aluminium would do?"_

 Leading headphone designer: _"Metal headband!? It is only a 1000$ headphone. I doubt people expect quality materials at this price point. We use plastic! And if, or more likely when the headband breaks we make sure we don't offer replacement parts easily online like Sennheiser does._
  
 Headphone designer: _Ok, what about detachable cables then?_
  
 Lead designer: _No! It allready has a fancy plug, that should be enough!_

 At Denon HQ:

 Headphone designer: _" I was thinking we should make detachable cables for our next headphone._

 Lead designer:_ "Excellent idea! We also should ditch the classy mahogany cups, make D7100 look like beats and sound like crap. That's a hit for sure!"_

 At Audio Technica HQ:

 Headphone designer: _"I was thinking... If we are going to use that flimsy cable on W1000X we should at least make it detachable._

 Lead designer: _"Stop bugging me! Go back designing the W1000X ear pads. Make sure those are thin as possible and barely circumaural!_

 At Fostex HQ:

 Headphone designer: _"How about we add detachable cables on th900? Similarly priced Sennheiser and Audeze headphones have those."_

 Lead designer:_ "We're not Audeze! I'm tired of people trying to tell me what to do! When I was working with denon, people told me that I should not make the headband with one joint. And look what happened. It was fine... Only like one out of three headbands on d5000 and d7000 broke from the joint!_


----------



## Endcode

^ if they can perform sonically at the 300 level, and the build quality trumps almost any other in the bracket, we may have a real winner here. You said these were a yoga cd2500, is that version already released?


----------



## Beocord

Yoga cd2500 has been available for atleast a year. Propably more. But yoga doesn't sell to individuals, it is oem business for companies only. It makes sense that Ficher audio never started using this model. Introducing a wooden headphone would harm their business of selling wood cups for fa-003. Why no other company has sold these is beyond me. Maybe Yoga charges too much for these. I think of that as a good sign. If these really are Yogas no compromise flagships it makes sense that these cost a lot more to make than the model that fa-003 and hm5 are based on. I'm quite confident these will live up to expectations. Only thing I'm worried is that the wood cups are too resonant. That would not be a problem if the baffle comes off and users can add damping into the cups. Unless they decided to glue the baffle on to the wood...Thats unlikely though. It's been a while since I've been this exited about a new headphone release


----------



## scrapser

I'm wondering if they will require an amp to sound as they are advertised.  I have a pair of Sennheiser PC350's and they need an amp but you wouldn't know it unless you read reviews by users or already have one.


----------



## Endcode

At 64 ohms i don't think they will need amplification, but I do believe that is also in the range where an amp can improve the sound (just some speculation).


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I don't know why people think reading an ohm rating tells you whether a headphone needs an amp or not. The K701 is around 60-ish ohms too, and that's one of the most amp-dependent headphones know to audiophiles.

There are many factors in classifying a headphone as amp dependent or not. There is also scalability which could also improve a headphone's sound even if it wasn't hard to drive.

As for the Aria, looks lovely. Not a fan of the pads, but it looks like a legit headphone.


----------



## Endcode

mad lust envy said:


> I don't know why people think reading an ohm rating tells you whether a headphone needs an amp or not. The K701 is around 60-ish ohms too, and that's one of the most amp-dependent headphones know to audiophiles.
> 
> There are many factors in classifying a headphone as amp dependent or not. There is also scalability which could also improve a headphone's sound even if it wasn't hard to drive.
> 
> As for the Aria, looks lovely. Not a fan of the pads, but it looks like a legit headphone.


 
 I was just saying in terms of what the specs give.
  
 I agree that amplification's affect on sound is based on many factors besides ohms (my somewhat recently acquired Martin Logan Mikros 90 can attest to that).
  
 Like I said, just some speculation, and on average I believe (and correct me if im wrong) 64 ohms can usually be driven by an ipod, but amplification will make it sound its best


----------



## whiteranger1264

I got two of these exclusively from CES. Seeing as how they still arent out I put one on ebay. Sound quality Id say is better than dx1000 and 300 series. This will be one of the best wooden headhpones out there when released.. and at great value.


----------



## Beocord

What is your relationship with dx1000? Do you like it's soundsignature? Seeing Aria has very similar specs to fa-003 I would guess it doesn't sound all that different. Fa-003 being is rather neutral and dx1000 is complete opposite so comparing those two is impossible. Have you heard fa-003 or other variations of the headphone, how does aria compare to those? What is the 300 series you are referring to? Thanks for posting though. I'm really interested to hear these someday so it's nice to have someone around who has heard these 
  
 EDIT: To clarify comparing fa-003 and dx1000 is not impossible but difficult due to the soundsignature differences. If I were to compare those one aspect of the sound at a time fa-003 would come out on top only in it's detail retrival abilities. Of course there is huge price difference though...
  
 PS. This discussion should be moved to the Fullsize headphone section for better exposure. I'm sure many wooden headphone fans and owners of fa-003, hm5 etc owners would like to hear about these headphones.


----------



## NickLondon

whiteranger1264 said:


> I got two of these exclusively from CES. Seeing as how they still arent out I put one on ebay. Sound quality Id say is better than dx1000 and 300 series. This will be one of the best wooden headhpones out there when released.. and at great value.


 
 Can you link to the eBay address?


----------



## whiteranger1264

yea sure:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Feenix-Aria-Very-rare-not-yet-released-/141324934700?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item20e79f5e2c


----------



## whiteranger1264

yea sure its: ebay DOT com/itm/Feenix-Aria-Very-rare-not-yet-released-/141324934700?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item20e79f5e2c


----------



## grizzlybeast

I will have these in soon(4 days) and put them to the test with some music. 
  
 lets see what they sound like boys.


----------



## Oregonian

grizzlybeast said:


> I will have these in soon(4 days) and put them to the test with some music.
> 
> lets see what they sound like boys.




Subbed........


----------



## AxelCloris

Looking forward to first impressions.


----------



## grizzlybeast

...next post. sorry.


----------



## grizzlybeast

impressions

*amping*
not really needed, gets loud/clear from iPhone.

*comort*
Very comfortable. The clamp force isnt that tight and it has perfectly supple pads that my whole ear fits inside easily without touching the driver. The top of the headband is equally comfortable. These pads are pretty awesome....they definitely took some thought into making these pads.


*build*
Very sturdy build of mostly metal and a very practical construction. Its like a cross between a beyer and a JVC DX700 yet feels more sturdy than both.

*bass*
The bass seems to have less decay than the dx700. I wouldnt say its as tight as a th600 but close and tighter than the x1(which I will have soon for better comparison). Its definitely satisfactory and it doesn't mingle with the mids.
_update:
bass is very tight. A lot tighter than the x1 but also less impact and slightly less satisfying. Its extremely well controlled. Not much of a mid bass hump though. I actually prefer a slight midbass hump for realistic kicks/punches. Very good extension and nice texture. Decent sub sonic resolution. Slightly boosted._

*mids*
The mids are decent with an upper mid tilt. Thats how I hear it on certain songs because the male vocal sounds a little less full but the mids definitely are not recessed. Not for the vocal purist however. 

*highs*
maybe north of neutral a bit? I still wont call it a bright headphone but its not as dark as most of the t50 mods. Def not as bright as the beyers or th600. Its brighter than the dx700, spirit pro. Its probably a tad darker than the yamaha hph mt220 or right there with it. . 
_update:
Highs can sound a bit tizzy/splashy and diffuse on some songs and the sibilance is def there. The highs could use a little cleaning up and a bit more refinement. 
_

*soundstage*
It doesnt have what I would imagine to be a nice black background. It does have a good amount of space for a closed back but is too resonant to say it sounds open. Its not nearly as cavernous and reverberant as the dx700 and overall has a sharper sound to it. It will sound bigger than most any closed back around 350 thats for sure. Good imaging and instrument separation.
*
SO FAR*

I find it a musically, detailed headphone regardless of it being built for gaming or not. I can wear it for long times and really be engaged by the music I am listening to. I do like it a lot so far though and if I was a gamer that needed a closed back I would have this on my short list. It's a sweet sound and drier than you would expect from such large jvc like cups. Very punchy and enjoyable headphone thats not far off the mark in terms of good balance.


----------



## grizzlybeast

deleted


----------



## xanlamin

Hey bro, how would u rate this among all the headphones which you have tried?


----------



## grizzlybeast

I actually like them a lot. I let another head-fi member try them and they didnt even want to bother because they were uncomfortable to them. Im admitedly a lot less picky.
  
 If I had to sum it up by *PREFERENCE* I would probably put it like this:
  
 HE6>VIBRO>LCD2=HE500=PANDORA=ALPHA DOG>MAD DOG PRO>TH600>>>*ARIA=/<*ZMF V1>ZMF V2>FOCAL SPIRIT PRO>YAMAHA HPH MT220
  
 Its detailed above its price bracket but the timbre is off/unnatural and it has some graininess to it. Its bass is slightly above neutral but very tight and when bass boosted on electronic music I find them very enjoyable. Take the AD and add 3db bass, some grain, and make the timbre off a little and you end up at the ARIA.


----------



## HarleyZH

I brought Grizzly's Aria, and I agree with his impressions.
  
 Some female vocals in modern rock/pop/kpop are a bit sibilant/over pronounced. The treble is somewhat elevated too. The bass is tight, controlled and packs a punch. These to me are very very good for trance and edm for the price point. The soundstage and imaging are strong for the price as well (for a closed can).
  
 I'll post a bit more at a later stage.


----------



## 370685

We need more clones!
*Telefunken Audion:*



  
http://fischer-products.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=18&product_id=364
http://www.ttn.by/foto_audio_video/audio/headphones_and_headset/TELEFUNKEN_Audion_code84121/
  
 About the company:http://telefunken.pro/


----------



## Sheehanistan

Had these on preorder since March... They've never really sent info on the current state of production either. Considering cancelling the preorder and just getting some Beyerdynamic MMX300s.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

I just finished my full review of the Feenix Aria:  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/feenix-aria-studio-grade-hi-fi-headphone-and-mic/reviews/14306
  

  
 --


----------

